

The Donald Trump Index - skhatri11
http://blog.instavest.com/the-donald-trump-index

======
zallarak
Wow, seeing the s&p outperformed is no small feat. Another notable thing is
that your s&p performance could be much higher if you invested in a crash
(2008 or 2002).

